# Any chance of recovery? Do praying mantis' suffer?



## germaineglass (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi - So our beloved Manty laid an ooth over the weekend. It was a few days before her ooth that she last ate - so she is going on just about a week now with no food. Pre-ooth I gave her a bit of honey and a bit of water - but at this point she has been refusing all water and food for a few days now. She has slowly moved lower in her terrarium and is now just laying on her back in the sand I have as substrate. She is still pulsing her abdomen and occasionally moving her legs but is otherwise non responsive. Her abdomen is slightly curved in a crescent shape - so I am wondering is she has some internal damage - or maybe didn't get all her eggs out into the ooth? Has anyone seen a praying mantis recover from this state? I read some mentions of placing mantids in the freezer to put them out of their misery but I wasn't sure if this was really a humane thing to do or should I just let her be? She used to be so vibrant and such a great hunter...


----------



## aNisip (Nov 12, 2013)

She is passing, and very rarely do they come back from things like this (most other cases involve some sort of bacterial infection of the sort, and they can sometimes recover from that) ...but this is just apart of life, sad nonetheless  I don't think they suffer, but instead struggle to behave normal despite their failing bodies. Like they don't know why they can stand right side up, but they try to. And freezeris a way to ease the suffering...but the quickest, and painless is 'squishing'. I ddon't mean to be morbid, but honestly less than a second and their suffering stops and its over. As oppossed to the freezer: a cold longer process. (Like 15-30 min) ....the cold just eventually shuts down their metabolic rate and life essentially, stops. (This is the method most used for pinning)

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Sticky (Nov 12, 2013)

It sounds like she is dying. Take her out and hold her and tell her you love her. I think thats all you can do.Thats what I do with the special ones I love.

I lost Green Flame afew days ago.I did the same, held her and kept her close. Same with Patty.


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 13, 2013)

Same, all of my adults have managed to die in my hands. I'm sure I am putting human feelings to them and it's just me that feels at least they weren't alone, but hey. They weren't alone. It makes me as a human feel better that I held them on their way out.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 13, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> Same, all of my adults have managed to die in my hands. I'm sure I am putting human feelings to them and it's just me that feels at least they weren't alone, but hey. They weren't alone. It makes me as a human feel better that I held them on their way out.


Its not just you, I feel the same way too. I will do it again. And I would love the opportunity to sing Happy Birthday again if I ever have another mantis that can reach 1 year of age.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Its not just you, I feel the same way too. I will do it again. And I would love the opportunity to sing Happy Birthday again if I ever have another mantis that can reach 1 year of age.


then u need a popa


----------



## sally (Nov 13, 2013)

I am the same with my mantids. They are all my pets. They might not realise they are pets, lol, but I really get attatched. I too take it badly when they die.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep I agree, it's no fun


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am so glad I hae found kindred spirits among mantis lovers


----------



## PlayingMantis (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok I must admit...I take it really badly when my mantids die. When Sandy, my T. sinensis, died (I got her 10/6/08 and she died 12/19/08), I even cried. Ok I said it. I cried for an insect. My folks probably thought I was crazy??? lol


----------



## agent A (Nov 15, 2013)

PlayingMantis said:


> Ok I must admit...I take it really badly when my mantids die. When Sandy, my T. sinensis, died (I got her 10/6/08 and she died 12/19/08), I even cried. Ok I said it. I cried for an insect. My folks probably thought I was crazy??? lol


I cried when my friend didn't want a moth I spent 6 days preserving for them and my other friend had to come get me out of the bathroom :mellow:


----------



## Sticky (Nov 16, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> I am so glad I hae found kindred spirits among mantis lovers


You bet!


----------



## RocknessMonster (Nov 16, 2013)

You grow attached to them, you can't help it. They become your little partners in crime sometimes.


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I cry, every time. Gonna be a tissue filled weekend, Cabo passed a week and a half ago and I'm losing Cayla. Thank you to Sticky, she has a beautiful and soft blankie to drift away to the land of endless crickets and honey on while watching the sunshine


----------



## Graz73 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think I've cried, but I was pretty sad a couple times. I guess it is easy to get attached to these little critters...


----------



## Sticky (Nov 21, 2013)

PlayingMantis said:


> Ok I must admit...I take it really badly when my mantids die. When Sandy, my T. sinensis, died (I got her 10/6/08 and she died 12/19/08), I even cried. Ok I said it. I cried for an insect. My folks probably thought I was crazy??? lol


Animals have great power. What else can grab your heart like a mantis?


----------



## Sticky (Nov 21, 2013)

Devetaki9: you're welcome! Im glad to make thier last days easier and more comfy.


----------



## Domanating (Nov 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> I cried when my friend didn't want a moth I spent 6 days preserving for them and my other friend had to come get me out of the bathroom :mellow:


Instead of crying you could have stored a bunch of different bugs and released them all in your friends bedroom. That would teach him not to waste your time, lol


----------

